# Need Screw-in choke tubes for Baikal



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I bought a used 12ga Baikal SxS with screw-in chokes. The chokes for lead are flush with the barrels but the chokes for steel stick out well beyond the end of the barrel. I know it is only cosmetic but I would rather have choke tubes that are flush.

Where can I find choke tubes for this shotgun that will fit and will be flush? I am being lazy by asking before web searching but am hoping someone else might have this same gun and know of a vendor and save me some time.

Thanks.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

carlsons choke tubes. they will set you right up.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

